# מבריזן



## dukaine

I heard this used in reference to a guy who got left by a group of people who were supposed to go on a trip together.  They were going to wait for him at first, but the skipper decided to leave without him, saying that he was "mebrizan".  Maybe that he missed out or was too late or taking too long?  AWOL perhaps?


----------



## origumi

להבריז or לעשות ברז means promising to be somewhere / do something, and at the last moment break the promise. מבריזן _mavrizan_ is one who behaves like that.

ברז means faucet or tap, and therefore the pun of כוורת is one of their songs: אם האחד היה צמא אז השני עשה לו ברז.


----------



## Tararam

להבריז/לדפוק ברז = to stand up on someone/bail on someone
מבריזן = pejorative term for someone who does that.


----------



## dukaine

I never guess right!!  That's interesting, because I don't think that English has a name like that.  Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## ashmash

Morfix says that להבריז is "to shirk" and מבריזן is a shirker. A slacker would also work.
Here you can find a discussion about the origin of the Hebrew word/proverb.


----------



## Stifled

As far as I know להבריז or לדפוק ברז is to ditch. As in not showing up to a meeting or to leave one that's still going on, lets say when the other party goes to the bathroom or something. I think that's the word you're looking for.


----------



## OsehAlyah

dukaine said:


> I never guess right!!  That's interesting, because I don't think that English has a name like that.  Thanks so much guys!!


Flake?


----------



## dukaine

OsehAlyah said:


> Flake?


If mevrizan indicates consistent behavior, then flake would be a good English equivalent.


----------



## Stifled

You have to understand that מבריזן is not really a word, it can hardly count for slang even. It's not something that you'd want to say in a real conversation. Though you can use the verb form i.e. להבריז or the noun as in הוא דפק לי ברז. But to distort it to מבריזן is taking it too far and will be used mostly by little kids - if that. I couldn't find it in the Hebrew-Hebrew dictionary which includes of course words such להבריז and ברז.


----------

